# Af cycle after ivf



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I had a first failed ivf cycle in June after that I had af as predicted but since then last month af appeared two wks early and looks like the same is going to happen this month.
How long does it normally take for ur af cycle to return to normal?
I dnt know whether to see gp as obviously a natural bfp is never going to happen if I've only got 14 days between periods

Any advice great fully received

Sarah


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sarah*, hi. The clinic told me it can take a few months to get back to normal. Mine wasn't as it normally is and hopefully that's the last one I see for a very long time 
Give your clinic a ring if needed but I'm sure it's all normal. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a second vote for IVF messes with your cycle!

I do have pcos and am really irregular normally, but following my BFN I started getting periods really close apart: I was told it averages at least 3 months to start getting back to normal.

Sending lots of hugs honey  

Xxx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks ladies that helps a bit to know it's a normal thing  x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad I found this post (hello my old buddy jam and cream by the way  , looks like we are at clinic on the same day again, our follow up consult is on 8th aug, also my birthday  )

We had a failed cycle may/june, no eggs at collection so meds stopped there, no prog supps. I had the withdrawal bleed as predicted and then 32 days later I have been spotting for a few days, no full af though  

I know my cycles could be messed up, but also know I could potentially be pregnant. Just scared to test. I know I will have to before Friday's appt. don't think I want a bfn on my birthday, so thursday it will have to be!!


----------

